# 9 yr old lab and walking time



## Yuki2800 (May 2, 2012)

Hi everyone! We adopted a seemingly healthy 9 yr old golden retriever in January and she is beautiful. She is not overweight, and she is smart and spry. The question I need to ask is this : how much walking is too much walking for a dog of her age? We give her a 1/2 hour in the morning, and 20 minutes in the evening on the sidewalk, and an hour thru an off leash park that is more challenging as its a forest path with stairs up and down. I believe that's enough, but I wonder if it's too much for a dog of this age. The last thing I want to do is hurt the old gal ! Thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

She will let you know of it is too much. 

Lucky would just lay down, sit, or turn to walk in the other direction to got home if he was getting tired. He also played fetch for +2 hrs the evening before he passed at away at almost13.


----------



## Yuki2800 (May 2, 2012)

Thank you Mika. A sad and beautiful story of yours.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Yuki2800 said:


> Thank you Mika. A sad and beautiful story of yours.


As he got older he got stubborn and I let it go. He was a great dog. Raised many puppies and kittens- Always stayed very gentle with all he met.

What is your girl's name? I wish you many happy memories with her.


----------



## Yuki2800 (May 2, 2012)

Her name is Yuki. Her male owner is dying of cancer and the wife needed to focus on him. My partner asked if we could take her. It's been 3 months of getting to know each other, but we seem to be content now. At an old age she had no choice but to adjust. She did fine. Great dogs they are.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Goldens are very resilient.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I agree, she'll let you know. Also watch for signs of tired/lameness after the fact. I take my 12 yr old for a run or walk for about 1 hr daily. He'd do more if I was able!


----------



## Yuki2800 (May 2, 2012)

Hi Jennifer, please explain lameless after the fact . Perhaps that's my worry.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Yuki2800 said:


> Hi Jennifer, please explain lameless after the fact . Perhaps that's my worry.


Lameness- Limping, stiffness, favoring a leg. 

When Lucky got older he would only get it when he took off at a spirit to chase deer and then rapidly stopped because I called him back. He would slam on the breaks with his front legs and would occasionally flip himself over. 

When he was younger he did the break slam- flip chasing after his balls to fetch as he got older he realized it hurt to do that so he would slow his run as he got tom the ball. He would also scrap his nose when he did.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree - you'll be able to tell if it's too much.

If Yuki was in good shape when she came to you, it sounds like the level of exercise is just fine. At 9, mine was still playing ball at least twice a day, big long throws with the chuck-it, for 30-60 minutes each session. But she had been used to it through her whole life. We also did big off-leash walks and swims. But you DO see, as they get older, that they tire sooner and are just fine with less. 

Do you know what kind of exercise she got before she came to you? You don't want to suddenly be doing much more, but gradually increasing her is good if she is responding well. 

It sounds like she is very lucky to be with you now. Thanks for taking her into your home. I bet you fall in love.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for taking Yuki into your home, you've been blessed with a very special gift-an Old Gold, there's nothing more precious. 

Last year I lost my Old Gold at the age of 15.5, he was very active going for walks, playing ball and going swimming up until about 6 months before we had to say goodbye to him. During his last six months, we continued to take him for walks but much shorter ones. 

As others have said, they will let you know when they've had enough.

Is Yuki on any type of joint supplements? If not, check with your Vet, they can be very beneficial for them.

Best of luck with Yuki, I hope you'll share some pictures of her.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Lameness after the fact meaning that later that night or the next day she has more trouble getting up or is limping. Then I'd scale it back a bit.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bless you*

Bless you for giving this Senior Girl a home.
I agree, if she limps or hesitates going up stairs, etc., don't walk her as much, but if she is enjoying it, it is very good for her!


----------

